# Swap your car for a tram ticket in Murcia



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In Murcia you can swap your car for a life long tram ticket

Spanish city swaps old cars for lifelong tram ticket » - Business and political news about Spain
*Spanish city swaps old cars for lifelong tram ticket*

The initiative launched last month is *part of an environmental scheme in the southern coastal city of Murcia* to reduce congestion and emissions and encourage the use of public transport.

Residents were invited to donate their cars – which must be in working order and with a valid MOT – in return for an everlasting ticket on a tram system inaugurated last month.

“The point is to t*ake cars out of circulation for the environmental benefits* this brings,” explained Severiano Arias, director of the Murcia Transvia Society. “So we are only accepting working cars not ones ready for scrap heap because that would not serve any purpose.”

The donated cars are being *displayed across the city*, often in places designed to highlight traffic problems in the city. For example in one display cars were stacked on top of each other





I can't see many people doing it to be honest, but I *do* like a tram system. They have one in Bilbao.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Brilliant idea! I would imagine there are plenty of elderly people who don´t feel confident driving any more who would go for this. If they already have donated cars stacked up on display, it must be having an effect.

They are building a tranvía along the Costa de la Luz from Chiclana to Cadiz - only three years behind schedule because they keep having legal problems, but it will be great when it´s finished and will certainly ease traffic in the City.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely a winner for older people who no longer wish to travel great distances regularly. But this is Spain so we have to wait and see if it will work. The tram system linking Velez-Malaga and Torre del Mar is losing a lot of money and is only running because it was the brain child of the current mayor.


----------

